

Ask HN: how do you read your noisy Twitter stream? - redox_

The more people I follow, the more noise I have to filter out from my stream to grab the interesting stuff... I&#x27;m currently using the official OS X Twitter app (I&#x27;ve also tried Tweetdeck, but all these columns were kind of confusing) and I&#x27;m now looking for best-practices or a new <i>productive</i> tool. Any hint?
======
eswat
I just shrink my Following list. I see whose tweets I find interesting and see
if they have a website that offers 80% of the stuff they talk about on Twitter
and if that’s the case then I remove them from Twitter and just follow their
website instead.

I don’t reply to interesting tweets much so may not work for those that want
to engage in conversation a lot.

------
frostmatthew
The solution may not be a _tool_ , but simply not following so many people
(particularly "noisy" ones). I've also turned retweets off for probably two
thirds of the people I follow, so that also helps.

With few exceptions (for especially interesting/notable accounts e.g. NASA,
WSJ, HN100, etc) I try not to follow people who tweet more than two or three
times a day (shameless plug: I created shouldifollow.com so I can easily see
how often someone tweets before following them).

------
santoshmaharshi
I follow 2000+ people and really nothing seem to work the best. I have tried
two ways to read.

Hootsuite Created 4-5 seperate columns per list according to the priority of
the list, e.g real friends come first.

Flipboard. On flipboard I have only connected my twitter account and manage
views by list. Although I can read everything, I believe FB is surfacing the
important content on top

------
hanspeide
I'm having max 150 following rule. If I reach the limit and want to add one
more, someone has to go.

------
chippy
I have stopped reading it regularly. Just about once in the morning and the
evening.

------
adotjdotr
TweetDeck is the best for me tbh.

~~~
redox_
And how did you configured your columns?

